# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Места где лучше не светить свой e-mail

## ScratchyClaws

Предлагаю сделать список сайтов, где не стоит при регистрации (использовании сервисов) указывать свой адрес электронной почты.
Такие места можно отследить указав некое уникальное имя (нигде не использовавшееся) и потом получив на это имя спам.

Из личного опыта - 
Сайт почтового сервиса *Новая Почта*  :"http://": newmail.ru - _ситуация комическая - написала в форум техподдержки по поводу спама (адрес был создан для переписки с конкретным человеком и не был засвечен НИГДЕ) с тех пор спам стал приходить на указанное в обращении имя._

Он-лайн переводчик компании *Промт*  :"http://": translate.ru - _создала регистрашку чтоб на работе пользоваться... сегодня на корпоративный меил пришел спам на мое имя._

Про *Mail.ru* думаю все знают... Стоит начать пользоваться сервисами ОТВЕТЫ, БЛОГ (остальными не пользовалась, но думаю, ситуация та же) - на адрес начинает сыпаться спам. проверялось на адресе зарегеном 5-6 лет назад и с тех пор до момента использования ОТВЕТов спама на него почти не было...

P.S. - по-хорошему адрес не стоит светить нигде. Но иногда хочется, например, получать на электронку уведомления с форумов или специальные предложения или ещё что-то... 
Для *не очень важных лично для Вас* мест лучше все-таки использовать сервисы вроде GetOneMail или хотя бы зарегить отдельный адрес.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mazahzka

Свое мыло тоеть емейл, лучше вобще негде не свитить лишний раз........
Иначе рекламой (спамом) забрасают...........
На Mail.ru засветил, теперь адрес пропал....

----------


## Rene-gad

> Свое мыло тоеть емейл, лучше вобще негде не свитить лишний раз........


согласен на все 100%. 
*Если ну никак невозможно не давать мыло*Оптимально было бы иметь несколько адресов, а еще лучше - несколько адресов с алиасами, которые можно давать в _сомнительных случаях_, а в случае заспамливания - безболезненно удалить.

----------


## drongo

*mazahzka*,дарю   [email protected]  :-)

----------


## c0med1an

От спама отлично помогает технология greyList и SpamAssasin, юзеры теперь спама практически не видят, а если в месяц 1-2 письма получат то уже устраивают истерику что к ним так много спама валится  :Cheesy:

----------

